# Caramel Problems



## Aiden (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello, 

I was hoping to ask for some advice: lately every-time I make my home-made caramel sauce it tastes fine on the day but the next day its very grainy  

I don't know what I am doing wrong, and never used to have this issue. 

The recipe I am using is as follows: 

200g granulated sugar 
100ml water
100g double cream 
10g butter 
pinch of salt 
1/2 tsp vanilla essence 

Method: 
- I first simmer the sugar + water, till its amber colour on medium/low heat. 

- I then take it off the stove, and add in the cream (room temp or slightly heated so it won't curdle), vanilla essence, butter and salt. 

- I then put it back on the heat till the caramel reached a temp 110 C (check with a candy thermometer) 

It seems to crystallize as it cools, and by the next day it has a layer of sugar crystals on top 

I was also wondering if there is any rules of thumb on how to change the consistency of your caramel sauce recipe i.e. if I wanted to use it for drizzling on top of a dessert vs if I wanted to use it in a pastry as a filling I would need it to hold it shape and not be as runny.

I would appreciate any help. 

Thank you, 
Aiden


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Just a question... how long do you cook the sugar and water in step 1 of your method?

One problem may be that your sugar is not completely dissolving before it starts to caramelize. 

Try slowly heating the water and sugar to give it a chance to completely dissolve into a syrup before it begins to change color. Think simple syrup.

As to caramel sauce consistency, this is controlled partially by cooking time, and partially by temperature. Try adding another 5 minutes of cooking once you have added the cream. The sauce will not continue to darken after the cream is added. Also, the caramel sauce will thicken as it cools.


----------



## Aiden (Mar 27, 2021)

Aldente said:


> Just a question... how long do you cook the sugar and water in step 1 of your method?
> 
> One problem may be that your sugar is not completely dissolving before it starts to caramelize.
> 
> ...


Thank for the advice Aldente, I appreciate it.

In follow up to your question: I usually cook the sugar at a fairly low heat (as I am scared of burning the caramel), I have never really timed it, but I would say maybe 7-8 minutes.


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Aiden said:


> Thank for the advice Aldente, I appreciate it.
> 
> In follow up to your question: I usually cook the sugar at a fairly low heat (as I am scared of burning the caramel), I have never really timed it, but I would say maybe 7-8 minutes.


Ok that should be enough to dissolve. So the other consideration is crystallization after sugar is dissolved. Let's take a look at prevention.

There are 2 ways to prevent crystallization in caramel.

1. Add corn syrup to the caramel. Corn syrup is fructose and sugar (sucrose) has a hard time crystalizing when fructose is present.

2. Using a pastry brush in water, brush down the sides of the pan while boiling the sugar and water. The sides of the pan are more prone to crystallization because much of the water evaporates here. Once crystallization begins it can build the structure throughout the entire caramel, thus making a grainy caramel. Keeping the sides brushed down with water stops this crystallization.

You can think of the identical sucrose molecules as bricks that can easily fit together to form a larger structure. The best way to prevent crystallization is to make sure that other shapes of sugar molecules-not only sucrose-are present. The effect is like mixing round rocks into a box full of rectangular bricks: The bricks can no longer fit together neatly.

Brushing the walls of the pot with a wet pastry brush is meant to "rinse" away any sugar molecules that might be clinging to the sides and could cause crystallization,


----------



## Aiden (Mar 27, 2021)

Aldente said:


> Ok that should be enough to dissolve. So the other consideration is crystallization after sugar is dissolved. Let's take a look at prevention.
> 
> There are 2 ways to prevent crystallization in caramel.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aldente.

Approx. how much corn syrup should I use (~ 1 tbsp?) and would corn syrup effect the final taste / or consistency?

Is it possible to use a alternative to corn syrup i.e. I have heard of people using lemon juice?


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Aiden said:


> Thanks Aldente.
> 
> Approx. how much corn syrup should I use (~ 1 tbsp?) and would corn syrup effect the final taste / or consistency?
> 
> Is it possible to use a alternative to corn syrup i.e. I have heard of people using lemon juice?


Not much. A tablespoon is plenty. No, that amount will not affect flavored consistency. It's only to change the composition of the sugar molecules.

You're right! Citrus is another way to change the sugar molecules. Lemon will act to stop crystallization. It is one alternative, but corn syrup is preferred because it directly interacts with the sucrose molecules.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

When you add the cream it has to be in little droplets at first. If poured too fast the sugar will
get grainy. If that happens heat and stirring will bring it back


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North (Jun 7, 2021)

Instead of using corn syrup, invert sugar will prevent crystallization as well. There are numerous recipes on-line for making invert sugar, and since it's made from table sugar, water, and an acid such a citric acid, or cream of tartar, it won't affect the flavor of your caramels.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Honey as well as molasses can also be used to prevent crystallization


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

any invert sugar will work, if it still grains up throw it in the microwave, it should smooth out.


----------

